# Female rat Nika weak, unsteady on her feet...what could this be, what can I do?



## kokosammy7 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi, my oldest female rat Nika (about 2 years old) has been lethargic, weak, and wobbly on her feet on and off lately. She will be really bad one day, and then perfectly fine and her old hyper self the next day. Earlier this week, I realized that she had a severe respiratory infection and this was when I first noticed that she was having trouble with her balance. I took her to the vet and now she seems fine with the respiratory problem. But this morning she is starting to show more signs of this weakness and unsteadiness. Does anybody think this could be related to the respiratory infection, or could this be another issue alltogether? Has anybody else experienced this? BTW...I recently noticed she has a small case of mites, which I'm working to get rid of. Maybe the mites could be making her weak??? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank You!!!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Female rat Nika weak, unsteady on her feet...what could this be, what can I*

The mites have probably cropped up as she is unwell:


ratguide said:


> Mites under normal conditions are commensal in small numbers and do not tend to be bothersome to their host. It is when the rat is stressed, has a decreased immunity due to other illnesses, and/or is unable to keep the numbers reduced by normal grooming that causes the mites to flourish in numbers.


http://ratguide.com/health/integumentary_skin/ectoparasites.php

Can she hold food in her front paws? What medication did the vet prescribe, dosages and how long for?


----------



## kokosammy7 (Aug 3, 2009)

This past time that she got weak, she could not hold food in her paws, climb up the ramps in her cage, or hold herself up to groom. He gave her a shot of vitamins and a shot of baytril, then the next day another shot of baytril, then the next day another shot of baytril. I'm not sure how much each dose consisted of, though. This time she can hold her own food and walk up the ramps in her cage a little better than last time, but I have her separated for the time being. This time isn't as bad as the last time, but I don't want her to get there again. That really makes a lot of sense, what you said about the mites.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Female rat Nika weak, unsteady on her feet...what could this be, what can I*

It may not be this, but a very common sign of pituitary tumours is not being able to hold food so it may be something to keep in mind. Ratguide always has good information about everything - http://ratguide.com/health/neoplasia/pituitary_tumor.php 

This is more in depth: http://www.rathealth.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=609

Does she have any other of the symptoms listed? There are also diagnostic tests you can try with her in both links. 

The vet hasn't given any oral medication? Baytril is generally not recommended to be injected either:


fancyrats said:


> It is not recommended that Baytril be injected - some rats can develop painful blistering at the injection site, resulting in a large hard scab, which is often pulled off, leaving an open wound. Baldness can occur at the injection site though the wound will heal and the fur will grow back eventually. However, there are rare occurrences of rats bleeding to death where the ulcer erodes a major blood vessel.


http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk/information/guides.php?subject=baytril 

I'd probably find a vet more experienced with rats if you can, or alternatively take information in to show your vet. Have they treated your rats before?


----------



## kokosammy7 (Aug 3, 2009)

I've never heard of pituitary problems in rats...thank you very much...thats something very serious to look for. Yes, this vet has treated my rats before...they are well known as an exotic veteranary hospital. but this is the first time they've ever injected one of my rats with baytril...normally they just give me some to take home and give orally. thats scary that baytril isn't supposed to be injected. next time I'll tell them not to inject them at all...thank you for letting me know that. Also, are respiratory infections highly contagious??? I think another one of my females may have one now.


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

aww, sorry your rat isn't very well
i'm shocked that the vet injected the medication if it wasn't meant to be injected. you'd think that they new that all ready 
hope she gets better soon
keep us updated.
hope she doesn't have a brain tumer...fingers crossed


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Female rat Nika weak, unsteady on her feet...what could this be, what can I*

Baytril can be injected, but it's not recommended - for the reasons stated above in the quote from fancyrats.


----------

